# eclair problems



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

i tried making eclairs for the first time and in the recipe, i was suppose to mix water, milk, butter, sugar and salt in a pot and bring to boil. once melted, i was suppose to take it off the flame, slowly pour in flour, stirring constantly. then put it back on flame and stirr and knead til dough dries out and stops stickin to the sides of the pan. But, the problem was i stirred and stirred and stirred and the dough never seemed to dry out...nor stop sticking to the pan. so i just put the egg in (becuse i was curious what would happen:chef: )...but of course the mixture just got waterier..so i put it back on flame to see if it might thicken (which was a very bad idea... cus of course,...the egg cooked ... )..and the product was not an eclair...but rather an awful mess of yellow globby thingy that i cant even name becasue it is just too awful..so ...what was my problem?...i want to know why the dough didnt dry as it was suppose to..or was it because i didnt stirr and knead it enough? ..i had a similar problem with cream puffs, except the only problem was that it was too watery so i had to add more flour to it..that came out okay..i always seem to have problems dealing with batter over flame..please help


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

My experience with this has never had water or sugar in the intial mix. Just milk and flour. Not to say that the water and sugar is wrong just not in my experience.

Anyhow. when I have made this, pulling cleanly happens after about 5-6 minutes of mixing. When you do remove it from the pan to the mixing bowl, mix it for several minutes to disipate some of the heat. Then add your eggs only don't just dump all the eggs in . Add them in a fashion so that they are in corporated completely before you add more. I would and have added them one at a time. This allows air to also be incorporated into the mixture. That's what gives you the pocket in the baked product.

Not being ther and seeing the product that you ended up with would make me guess that you added the eggs too quickly. I'm sure there are those out there on the site that are more practiced in pastries than I currently am and may be able to offer more assistance


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

...as well as profiteroles ... it just depends on how much you pipe onto your baking sheet. 

Step One
2 Cups Water
1/2 pound Butter

Step Two
2 Cups Flour

Step Three
8 Whole Eggs


[1) In a round pot, melt Butter in Water, and bring to a boil.

[2) Add Flour all at once and stir with a really strong wooden spoon. 
This part is going to be hard because you have to continuously stir over heat. I suppose you could use a hand mixer with a dough hook. It gets really stiff but you need to stir until the batter leaves the sides of the pot.

[3) Take off heat and put the batter in a Mixer with the paddle attachment. If you don't have one, you could probably continue to use the dough hook, but don't know about smaller batches and what to use. 

[4) Mix on medium speed until it comes to room temperature. Lukewarm anyway. Turn to high then add eggs one at a time, mixing thoroughly after each addition.

[5) Put the batter into a pastry bag and pipe it into lines about an inch by 5 inches (for large eclairs...) or about a 2" round for cream puffs on parchment or greased sheetpans.

[6) Bake at 400 for 25 minutes or until light golden. Turn oven off and and let them dry for at least another 15 to 20 minutes. Inside should be dry. You can test by picking one up and pretty much sticking your finger in the little belly button. (the little flat area where you finished piping the batter) The inside should be completely dry. It's pretty easy to tell. 

Choux paste is simple, just labor intense. Plus there are many recipes for it...all the same just will minor tweeks. You have to decide which one you like best. 

The results are definitely worth it. Bavarian cream and chocolate ... mmm...:lips: 

April


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Profiteroles?

If you want to try something interesting with these.... Instead of baking them deep fry them. Just roll them in granulated super fine sugar after removing them from the fryer (and draining them well of course but still hot) and then make some honey lemon butter to drizzel over them just before you eat them. :lips:


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Has anyone tried scooping them out with small ice cream scoop instead of piping? I thought that might make the size and shape more consistent.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

CJ good idea but I think there will be a sticking problem. A bag is actually quicker.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

You're probably right about the sticking problem. How long can a filled puff sit before it starts to degade? I hate a soggy crust!


----------



## jox (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi, an old baker collegue of mine taught me to wait for the eclairs to stop "singing", sounds weird hey...try it though ...when they have been in the oven for thirty/ five minutes hold one to your ear and you may hear a hissing noise, when it stops ..they are ready, turn off the oven and let dry out !!Also spray the trays lightly with a water mist when placing in the oven or use steam for ten seconds if your oven is equipped, to improve their lift.  P.S great site...


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I want to emphasize the equipment. A strong wooden spoon is REALLY important.

Also, when you use parchment, stick the parchment to the pan with some choux paste.

PS: If you have extra potatoes, make Dauphine potatoes. Rice them and mix with choux paste in a 50/50 ratio. Deep fry.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

I always use an ice cream scoop. It works great and no sticking. I use the microwave for bringing the water to boil and for cooking the flour. Bring the water, butter and salt to a boil in a 2 quart bowl. Take out and stir in the flour. Put back in for two minutes. No stirring...and I can't tell any difference in my finished product. Dump in a mixer and add eggs one at a time.

Scoop onto a cooky sheet...and bake in the oven.

Possibly the size I make...but it takes mine closer to 45 minutes in the oven rather than the 25 mentioned above. I also turn off the oven and let them sit in there until cool.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)




----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Seeing your little faces...hehehe...I hoped you didn't think I cooked the shells in the microwave...so I re-did my post! Sometimes I type faster than I think.


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

I've done it this way with a 1/2 oz scoop and the recipe posted above and they came out perfectly.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to have to try this one. Like the idea of the scoop, never thought about the microwave...great idea.


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow! I tried it and it worked out great. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## kaylinda (Jul 30, 2004)

Did you just try the scoop..or cooking in the microwave too? Whatever...I'm glad it worked for you!


----------



## cookiejar (Feb 13, 2006)

I tried both. You were right about them not sticking and I really like that they were consistent in size and shape. The most surprising thing is the fact you can do it in the microwave. Who wudda thought? It makes the whole process quicker and cleaner. I did the whole process in a larger glass measure cup and then just had that and a spoon and a scoop to clean. You gotta love that.


----------



## cooki (Feb 10, 2006)

...hmm...i must have not stirred the batter enough..,and also i think i added the egg too early (when the batter was too hot)..so thats why it curdled..:smiles: hehe i think i found my mistake. Thank you for helping! i ll be more patient next time and keep on stirring


----------

